# EC90 SL Vs SL Aero



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

EC90 SL Vs SL Aero forks, Besides looks what's the difference? There are no reviews on the aero, and a ton on them on ebay for way cheaper than the SL or SLX. Does it sacrifice stiffness for aerodynamics?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

No, and you already know the difference.


----------

